

The Coming “Post Social Media” Era - robmarkg
http://world-startups.com/report/the-coming-post-social-media-era/

======
robmarkg
By the way, I mentioned in the article that I am not much of a Facebook user,
but didn't mention this great video about how the Facebook stream has become a
kind of "alternate universe" \- almost proving that "the stream" has become
nearly useless [http://goo.gl/TM7qz0](http://goo.gl/TM7qz0)

